# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Слова ранят буквально

## Irina

Слова ранят буквально

Если сказать человеку слова "острый" или "ноющий", то он почувствует настоящую боль. Это выяснили немецкие нейробиологи из Йенского университета им. Фридриха Шиллера, исследовавшие связь между словами, ассоциируемыми с болью, и ростом активности некоторых областей мозга услышавшего или увидевшего их человека.

Эксперимент состоял из двух частей. Суть первой части заключалась в том, что восьми мужчинам и восьми женщинам показывали 16 последовательностей из пяти похожих прилагательных. Ученые просили участников исследования представить себе ситуации или ощущения, ассоциирующиеся с каждым словом. Затем им предлагалось отнести каждые пять слов к определенным группам.

Вторая часть эксперимента была похожа на первую, но добровольцев при этом отвлекали несложными заданиями. Например, их просили подсчитать количество гласных в каждой из групп прилагательных. При этом ученые с помощью томографа контролировали активность мозга участников эксперимента.

Результаты первой части эксперимента показали, что ассоциирующиеся с болью слова вроде "ноющий", "острый" или "пронизывающий" вызывали рост активности некоторых областей мозга, отвечающих за обработку болевых сигналов. При этом на слова из других групп эти участки реагировали слабее.

Во второй части эксперимента на "болевые" прилагательные реагировали уже другие области мозга. "Полученные данные показывают, что слов вполне достаточно для возбуждения структур головного мозга, занятых обработкой болевых сигналов. Вероятно, мы недооценивали влияние словесных раздражителей", - заявил нейробиоолог Томас Вайсс.

Проведенные ранее исследования продемонстрировали взаимосвязь между активностью мозга и связанными с болью внешними стимулами, например, рисунками или словами. Однако результаты этих работ не позволяли сделать однозначный вывод. Оставалась возможность, что определенные иллюстрации или слова просто вызывали у людей негативные эмоции, не связанные непосредственно с чувством боли.

Добавим, что американские нейробиологи недавно выявили зависимость между оптимистическим настроением и работой иммунной системы. Согласно выводам ученых из университета штата Кентукки, оптимизм повышает защиту человеческого организма, в то время как пессимистические чувства и настроения лишают организм способности противостоять различным вирусам.

----------


## Irina

> Если сказать человеку слова "острый" или "ноющий", то он почувствует настоящую боль


А ещё если сказать слово кислый или лимон, многие морщатся и глотают слюну. Не замечали за собой такое?

----------

